# Colder than a witch's...



## WalleyeJones (Feb 15, 2006)

After a 6.9 and 6.3 pounder last week, I had to go back. To say it was cold would be like calling a hooker easy. It wasn't too bad till the 30mph winds moved in. This one weighed 6.7 Lbs. I got three keepers on the day plus one 3 1/2 to 4 Lb Northern Pike, several drum, a carp, and about two dozen big quill backs. At least the activity kept me warm...somewhat.

I'm glad I went, but I've been done fishing for 6 hours now and I still haven't thawed. Didn't see many people out. Did you guys do any good?

http://www.flickr.com/photos/buckeyejonesfamily/378894113/


----------



## fisherman261 (Apr 25, 2004)

Nice lookin fish. Were you in Ohio?


----------



## WalleyeJones (Feb 15, 2006)

Grand Lake...Ohio


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Nice! :B What did you get them on? Also welcome to the site!


----------



## WalleyeJones (Feb 15, 2006)

Thanks for the welcome JIG, although it hasn't been unanimous. I was sent a private message essentially telling me to shut up because everyone's going to find out about this spot and then the lake will be ruined. Wow. I've been fishing the lake for 30 years. It's also the largest in Ohio. I'm pretty sure everyone knows about it. Can't say I agree that a couple big fish are going to suddenly make people flock from all over the country. They would be very disappointed if they did. 

So anyway, I got them on jigs...


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

Great fish! Don't worry about the few who read the site to get info, but then want people to shut up when you start talking about "THEIR" lake. This site is about sharing fishing experiences and i enjoyed seeing the pics. Keep the good reports coming.


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

Congratulations...And to the member that PM'd you to shut-up..
Well, I had a reply all typed out but thought about it for a minute and changed my mind. If you don't want to see posts about people catching fish in "Your" lake then don't visit here


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

hey man...can i get the GPS#s for the hole you were at???LOL!!!!


----------



## pymybob (May 28, 2004)

Thanks for the report WalleyeJones and the great pictures!

To the OGF member who is sending "not so nice" messages, maybe you forgot what the site is about! Not cool man, not cool at all!

Again, welcome to OGF WalleyeJones! Looking forward to your next post.


----------



## swone (Jan 24, 2007)

I just had to chip in to say that I think this site is to share information and there is nothing wrong with saying what lake you did well on. Now, if you could pm those gps numbers to me as well...


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Your NOT alone on that one! I dont recieve to many Pm no more. If you cant tell me here I dont want to know. Ive learned to watch what I post and ask. Doesnt mean I have to shut up and fish!!  Alot of members and non-members read this stuff everyday. I know because Ive met some of both. They enjoy reading and seeing pics. Why they dont post or join is up to them. I know now that posting a spot isnt the best thing but nothin wrong with what lake,depth,time and bait. They still got too catch them. To me half the fun is in hunting them. The other in catching! Keep up the good fishin!


----------



## heyjay (Mar 22, 2005)

WalleyeJones said:


> Thanks for the welcome JIG, although it hasn't been unanimous. I was sent a private message essentially telling me to shut up because everyone's going to find out about this spot and then the lake will be ruined. Wow. I've been fishing the lake for 30 years. It's also the largest in Ohio. I'm pretty sure everyone knows about it. Can't say I agree that a couple big fish are going to suddenly make people flock from all over the country. They would be very disappointed if they did.
> 
> So anyway, I got them on jigs...


Thanks for the report and welcome to the site . Generally there is always great information shared by all . However , we do have a fairly large playpen so we can try to keep the crybabies happy . They escape now and then and start their whining . If you see one , just give him his binky.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

welcome to the site. i can see both sides of the "issue". ive been suprised sometimes when i post a good report and a specific area at the same time. next time i go back there sure are a lot more guys. dont really mind too much though. dont want to be spoon fed, like jig says i find a lot of enjoyment in the hunt, not just the catch.


----------



## WalleyeJones (Feb 15, 2006)

Thanks for the support and big welcome. I can also see not giving up too much info, but

a. I haven't
b. This guy made reference to an incident at the lake that shows he really doesn't have much history or understanding of the lake
c. I'm the only guy I've seen being really productive at the lake the past couple weeks...in fact, I only saw one other guy fishing the entire day...and that's on a 13,500 acre lake!
d. This guy's been a member since 2005 and has made a whopping 5 posts! I've made more than that already and I joined this month. This tells me that his info is completely unidirectional. Sorry, but unless there's a tournament...fishing is not a competition with the guy next to you.


----------



## jimbobber (Feb 24, 2005)

walleyejones as soon as i get the bus loaded up we will all be there looking for you and your spot LOL . all jokes aside welcome to the site . and keep the post coming 

jimbobber


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

Nice job. Seems like people are sounds well.


----------



## jmenchhofer (Jan 12, 2007)

peple of the perch said:


> Nice job. Seems like people are sounds well.


Huh? Sounds like you spent a little too much time on the ice today...


----------



## Hunter (Apr 11, 2005)

Walleye u wanna bring this out in the open so be it but alot of people here are told to do this in a pm. So here goes i sent u that message and never once told u to "SHUT UP" here is the pm i sent u.......


Hey you know the more u post about stmarys its gonna draw more and more people in there and ruin it like the crappiethon did to the lake. Its good that your catching fish but I dont think id post where ya caught them. Alot of people fish there including myself and dont wanna see a great thing ruined. Thanks if you wanna talk about this im open to it 

Hunter


NOW TELL ME WHERE I TOLD U TO SHUT UP????????


Oh by the way ya this nic has been here here since 05 and made 5 posts so what? I was told to make a new nic cause the other one was having problems loggin on and that one was here since the beginning. If I cant defend myself then so be it.


----------



## WalleyeJones (Feb 15, 2006)

I think you need to re-read my post. I never quoted you as telling me to 'shut up.' I said that's basically what you said...and it is. 

Not that I would, but if I want to tell everyone on this forum where, how, and what I caught them on...I can. Just like you can tell me to shut up. If you can't handle the criticism, then don't come on a public forum. Oh yeah, fyi, it's a PUBLIC FORUM. Why would you come to a public forum? The same reason I would, to get information. But guess what??? If everyone came on here to GET information and not GIVE, then this would be a pretty empty board.

Grand Lake's been down for the past few years, so it's good to post some positive information about it. It will always have a spot in my heart as my family has been going there for 70+ years. FYI, the Crappiethon has been going on for many many years (close to 20). Actually, when it first started, crappie fishing was in the slow period of a cycle. Then it got really good and consistant for several years, but ever since the new spillway...it hasn't been the same.

Perhaps my reaction was hasty. Sorry if I 'outed' you, but I think your timing and relevance was poor (i.e. other than naming the lake, I never provided other info when you PM'd).


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

Nice fish, thanks for the report.


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Walleye great fish and I appreciated your report on Grand Lake. I used to fish that lake all the time but as others have stated the action has slowed for the last several years. While there are several things contributing to that the action at Indian has really picked up over those same years. I prefer Grand lake just because I can hit the Ft on the way home. I hate not seeing reports, driving 50 miles to find little ice or bait shops not open really is a hassle. I went to Indian yesterday but I will definitely be hitting Grand lake this weekend and will post my results. Maybe I will see you there.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

The only thing we can do from our mistakes is to learn from it. I know Ive made my share. Ive been here for 3-4 yrs and have watched and listened. In a way Im glad this surfaced in the open to clear somethings up. I can see someone wanting another to limit the amount of info one posts out of pure LOVE for the water. Nothin wrong with that. Can also see wanting to post pics and such to share fishing tips and such. Nothin wrong with that. Thats what keeps me interested! Boils down to comunication and nothin more. Guess its like the saying goes! Teach and man to fish,feed him for life! Show him were, youll feed him for the day.


----------



## WalleyeJones (Feb 15, 2006)

Squid
It's funny cuz all I've been hearing is how good the panfishing has been at Indian until of late. I swung by Loramie on my way home and ran into a couple guys getting off the ice. They said they had been there all day with only a few gills to speak of. They also said they were the only people they saw all day. Grand can produce fish, but there's a lot of territory to cover trying to find them.

Jig
I agree. It's a fine line.

FYI, I'm leaving for San Diego today.  Won't be fishing till Sunday. I'll be thinking about you guys. Ok, no I won't...


----------



## missingND (Aug 26, 2005)

Not being from Ohio this site has been a great help since the AF brought me here nearly 4 years ago. It's been a resource to help find the few places to hunt and fish (public areas) that this state has to offer. It's hard to find any info for icefishing as it is. I don't want the GPS numbers for anyones spot, but how about ice thickness numbers for the various lakes? I'll find my own fish! 

BTW this is my first winter here that I haven't been deployed and I'm enjoying it. I only wish it would get COLDER.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

You want HELL to freeze! I wont have anywhere to go.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

missingND said:


> BTW this is my first winter here that I haven't been deployed and I'm enjoying it. I only wish it would get COLDER.


Keep that up and we will have to have you deployed back to ND.

Colder would not be necessary. Just get rid of the mild month in the middle of the winter and it would be fine for the ice fishermen.


----------

